# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " دموع الورد " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

_دموووووع الورد .._ 


مشرفة المنتدى العام .. ضيفتنا الجديده على كرسي الاعتراف ..


اهلا وسهلا دموع نور الكرسي ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يا مليون أهلا وسهلا وألف وردة ياسمين وريحان وفل ووردتين جوري ... الجوري غالي هاليومين :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا بدموع الورد
راح ينور الكرسي بقدومك على الكرسي

حنريكي ضرب  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلا وسهلا فيكوا :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اهلا وسهلا فيكوا


من اولها دموع  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> من اولها دموع


أولها دموع وآخرها ورد :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

معك حق يا عباده :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

هلا بدموع نورتي الكرسي راجعة لك

----------


## The Gentle Man

لسا ما بلشنا اسئله وبلشت تبكي
هاي كيف لما ما تعرف تجاوب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دموع الورد

> لسا ما بلشنا اسئله وبلشت تبكي
> هاي كيف لما ما تعرف تجاوب


يا ويلي منك...شرير :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> يا ويلي منك...شرير


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 


لا حرام مش لهدرجه حتى تحكي شرير
بعدين في عنا واحد شرير
وانا ما بتعدى عليه  :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> لا حرام مش لهدرجه حتى تحكي شرير
> بعدين في عنا واحد شرير
> وانا ما بتعدى عليه



روق :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اهلا وسهلا دموع الورد ....ندخل بالموضوع مباشرة ...طبعا بإمكانك ما تجاوبي عالسؤال اللي ما بعجبك من اسئلتي وهاي اول دفعة من الأسئلة:

1- نبذه مختصرة عن دموع الورد ....

2- ماهو شعورك وانتي في كرسي الاعتراف ؟

3-حكمتك المفضله ؟ وشاعرك المفضل ؟ فنانك المفضل ؟

4- ماذا تعني لكِ الكلمات الاتية :-
الزواج 000 الصداقه000 الاخوه 000 الوفاء 000  المنتدى 000 الحب 000  الليل 000 القمر 

راجعين شو ورانا :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

شباب لو سمحتوا التزموا بالموضوع 

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?p=251679#post251679

ولاتقلبولي ايها دردشه
اي رد بعد ردي هاد بحسه دردشه رح ينحذففففففف
 :Smile:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> اهلا وسهلا دموع الورد ....ندخل بالموضوع مباشرة ...طبعا بإمكانك ما تجاوبي عالسؤال اللي ما بعجبك من اسئلتي وهاي اول دفعة من الأسئلة:
> اهلا احمد
> 1- نبذه مختصرة عن دموع الورد ....
> 
> بنت عاديه مثل كل البنات
> بعدني بأول الطريق ما حققت غير القليل من احلامي
> بحب كتير المغامره و ما بحب اصير اشي من دون علمي"مش حشريه كتير"
> 
> 2- ماهو شعورك وانتي في كرسي الاعتراف ؟
> ...


يا اهلا وسهلا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما في داعي تخافي كلنا هون اخوة وما في حد بخاف من اسئلة اخوه :Db465236ff: ...  اجاباتك جميلة

----------


## دموع الورد

> ما في داعي تخافي كلنا هون اخوة وما في حد بخاف من اسئلة اخوه...  اجاباتك جميلة


okاحمد :Icon31: 

الله يحلي ايامك

----------


## جسر الحياة

أهلا فيكي دموع الورد وشرفتي الكرسي

إسمحيلي أسئلك بعض الأسئله ، ومتل ما حكى أحمد إذا في سؤال ما عجبك ما تجاوبي

1 . إيش عم تدرسي الآن .

2 . وبأنو جامعه عم تدرسي .

3 . وأنو سنه إنت الآن .

4 . بكفي هيك لحد الآن  ، وسلامتك .


بعرف كلها تحت إطار نفس الموضوع .. بس حبيت كتر ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا دموع الورد ,  
حكيتي انك خايفه , شكله الكرسي بمكان مرتفع ... نزلوه يا جماعه  :Db465236ff: 
وعلى سيرة الاماكن المرتفعه , بتخافي منها ؟
بتفضلي وقت الغروب ولا الشروق؟ 
وشو رأيك بفلسفتي : وقت الشروق افضل كونه بعطي امل ليوم وحياه جديده اما الغروب يوم بموت ! 
تعليقك على الصوره , شكله الطفل مستطعم  :Db465236ff: 
 

[align=center]
رساله بتوجيها لكل من الاعضاء التاليه : 

حسان القضاه 
غسان 
مها
سوسن
توليبه 
محمد قسايمه
عباده شطناوي
احمد الزعبي 
انا  :Icon31: 
دموع الورد  :Smile: 
جنتل مان 
دليله 
ميرفا
انوشه
[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا مارح اسألك شو انتي ومن وين لاني بعرف انك تعرضتي اكثر من مره لهاد السؤال ورفضتي الاجابه واحنا بنحترم رغبتك وخصوصيتك والك حق الاجابه او لأ
المهم
سؤالي:
شو رأيك بالحب؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

> أهلا فيكي دموع الورد وشرفتي الكرسي
> 
> إسمحيلي أسئلك بعض الأسئله ، ومتل ما حكى أحمد إذا في سؤال ما عجبك ما تجاوبي
> 
> 1 . إيش عم تدرسي الآن .
> 
> 2 . وبأنو جامعه عم تدرسي .
> 
> 3 . وأنو سنه إنت الآن .
> ...



انا انسألت كتير هاي الاسئله..و ما جاوبت عليها لانه تعتبر خوصيه شوي

و بعدني مصير على رأي و مش راح اجواب مع احترامي

تقبل رأي...مستعده لأي اسئله تانيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اهلا وسهلا دموع الورد ,  
> حكيتي انك خايفه , شكله الكرسي بمكان مرتفع ... نزلوه يا جماعه 
> 
> 
> وعلى سيرة الاماكن المرتفعه , بتخافي منها ؟ اه شوي بس انا بحب المغامره كتير
> بتفضلي وقت الغروب ولا الشروق؟  الشروق اجمل
> وشو رأيك بفلسفتي : وقت الشروق افضل كونه بعطي امل ليوم وحياه جديده اما الغروب يوم بموت !
> فلسفه رائعه..معك حق..الشروق منظره بجنن خصوصا مع صوت العصافير
>  
> ...


شكرا عمار

----------


## دموع الورد

> انا مارح اسألك شو انتي ومن وين لاني بعرف انك تعرضتي اكثر من مره لهاد السؤال ورفضتي الاجابه واحنا بنحترم رغبتك وخصوصيتك والك حق الاجابه او لأ
> المهم
> سؤالي:
> شو رأيك بالحب؟؟


هو تلك المشاعر التي تأتي من دون سابق انذار..و تجتاح الروح و تذرف الدموع..
*فد تكون بدايه حياه جديده تملائها المشاعر و الرقه..و قد تكون جحيم مطلق للمحبين...
الحب..هي مشاعر اسمى من ان نتكب عنها بل هي مشاعر لا يمكن وصفها لا بشعر او خواطر ولا حتى بالكلام....هي اسمى و اعلى من ذلك

شكرا زهره
*

----------


## شمعة امل

والله الكرسي منور بوجودك يا دموع الورد  :SnipeR (62): 

_اول شيء شربي هالعصير وخذي نفس عميق_ 



-اوصفي نفسك كما تراها ؟!
-صفي نفسك بكلمات بسيطة كما يراكي الناس ؟؟؟؟

طموحات دموع الورد اين ترسوا؟
صفة بشخصيتك لا تحبينها واخرى تتمنيها (مع اني بشوف شخصيتك متكاملة)
كلمة تكرهينها واخرى تحبينها؟
لو حكم عليك شخص حكم سلبي وهو يجهل حقيقة 
*فما موقفك تجاهه..؟ وماذا سيكون ردك عليه ..؟*

كلمة [ شكر ]*لمن تهدينها ..؟*
*بمن تأثرتي في حياتكِ..؟*

متى تلتزم دموع الورد بالصمت ؟ والعكس؟

ماموقفك عندما يقول لك شخص ((انا مجرووح ومتضايق ؟

كيف ترين الحياة؟
شو بيعنيلك البحر؟
مين اكتر الاشخاص يلي بترتاحيلهم بالمنتدى؟
شو رايك بالصداقة ؟

بعتقد خلصوا اسئلتي 
ان شاء الله ما ثقلت عليكي    :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> والله الكرسي منور بوجودك يا دموع الورد 
> 
> _اول شيء شربي هالعصير وخذي نفس عميق_ 
> 
> 
> يسلموا ..اجا بوقته
> -اوصفي نفسك كما تراها ؟! بجوز ما بعرف حالي...بس مش عارف شو اكتب!
> -صفي نفسك بكلمات بسيطة كما يراكي الناس ؟؟؟؟ طموحه ..
> 
> ...


 شرفتي ميرفا...لا شو ثقلتي...لا ابدا :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شمعة امل

> شرفتي ميرفا...لا شو ثقلتي...لا ابدا


 
مشكور دموع الورد على الاجوبة الرائعة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

مرحبا دموع الورد
الاسئلة
1- ماهو الشي الدي يحرجك ؟
2- ماهي امنيتك؟
3- ماهو اكثر ارسالك للرسائل الخاصة او استلامك للرسائل الخاصة ؟
4- لا أسمع... لا اتكلم... لاارى... متى تطبقيها عليكي؟
5- من هو مثلكي الاعلى ؟

وشكرا موفقة دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> مرحبا دموع الورد
> 
> هلا دليله
> الاسئلة
> 1- ماهو الشي الدي يحرجك ؟
> بشكل عام...عندما يذمني احد امام شخص ..بوجودي..ايضا يوجد احراجات اخرى
> 2- ماهي امنيتك؟
> انهاء حياتي الدراسيه بأفضل الاوجه
> 3- ماهو اكثر ارسالك للرسائل الخاصة او استلامك للرسائل الخاصة ؟
> ...



يسلموا دليله على الاسئله الحلوه متلك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مرحبا دموع الورد اسئلة جديدة بانتظارك:

1- ماذا تفعلين في مثل هذه الحالات

الاكتئاب:

الخسارة:


2- جمال الحياة بنظرك..أين يكمن..؟

*3- إذا خالط البعض نوع من الحزن أو ضيق فإنه يبحث عن شيء لتفريغ حزنه و ضيقه.. فالبعض يكتب و البعض يبكي و البعض يكسر.. ووووووووو*
*فماذا تفعلين أنتِ في هذه المواقف ؟*

4- ما رأيك بالذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الآخرين و هو على علم بأنهم لن يقدروه؟

5- صفِ المرأة ما هي بنظرك ؟؟

*6- صفِ الرجل ما هو بنظرك ؟؟* 

7- ما هي مواصفات شريك الاحلام ؟؟؟ هل تتمنينه كوالدك ام شخصية اخرى

*8- صفِ لي هذه الكلمات من منظور دموع الورد* 

*البحر*

*الشمس* 

*الجرأة* 

*والنجمه* 

*والقلب* 

*والامل* 


9- متى يكبر الانسان بنظرك ومتى يصغر



هاي اسئلة جديدة ولسه راجع :Db465236ff:  وبالتوفيق بالاجابات :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا بدموع الورد على كرسي الاعتراف 
ومتابع اول باول 

اسئلة صراحة ما عندي يمكن الاعضاء ما قصروا 


واهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية

----------


## دموع الورد

> مرحبا دموع الورد اسئلة جديدة بانتظارك:
> اهلا احمد
> 
> 1- ماذا تفعلين في مثل هذه الحالات
> 
> الاكتئاب:اخرج على ضوء القمر و ببكي
>  
> الخسارة:افضل الصمت
> 
> ...


يسلموا على الاسئله
طبعا احمد انا بأنتظارك :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اهلا بدموع الورد على كرسي الاعتراف 
> ومتابع اول باول 
> 
> اسئلة صراحة ما عندي يمكن الاعضاء ما قصروا 
> 
> 
> واهلا وسهلا فيكي مرة ثانية


اهلا محمد..انا بأنتظارك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اجابات حلوة شكرا دموع :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اجابات حلوة شكرا دموع



شكرا الك :Smile:

----------


## keana

اهلين يا ورده فيكي بكرسي الاعتراف

اول شي اسمحيلي اسال وادخل بالتفاصيل؟
 ما اسمك الحقيقي؟
كم عمرك بالسنه بالشهر باليوم بالثانيه ؟
لا بديش بالثانيه خلص
من اي بلد بالتحديد انت؟


هل يوجد لديك صديقات مخلصات؟
ما هو اغلى شي بحياتك غير اهلك؟

هل انت ناجحه في حياتك ؟
ما هو سر نجاحك بعد (الله سبحانه وتعالى)؟

اصابع من تريدين ان تدخل الى الفراغات التي في اصابعك؟(وبصراحه)


انا اسف اذا ازعجتك بهالاسئله 
وسلام يا حلوه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اهلين يا ورده فيكي بكرسي الاعتراف
> اهلا فيكي
> اول شي اسمحيلي اسال وادخل بالتفاصيل؟
>  ما اسمك الحقيقي؟
> 
> دائما نسأل عن الاسماء...هل الاسم هو الهويه؟؟؟ هل يلعب دورا في تحديد طموحاتنا او شخصياتنا او احلامنا  او  حتى اشكالنا؟؟!!
> ذكرتيني باغنيه رقيقه لفيروز تقول:
> اسامينا  
> 
> ...


لا ابدا..يسلموا على الاسئله

----------


## غسان

_دموع الورد .. مساء الخير .._ 
_/_
_#_
_/_
_#_

_دموع الورد .. من هي دموع الورد ..؟؟_

_دموع الورود ... هل تشبهك ..؟؟؟_

_لماذا دائما اشعر بانك القريبه البعيده ..؟؟؟_ 

_دموع الورد دائما لها بصمتها الخاصه بمواضيعها .. دائما مواضيع متميزه .. لاي درجه تعبر مواضيعك عن شخصيتك الحقيقه ..؟؟؟ وفقا لحكمك الشخصي ..؟؟؟_ 

_الصور الرومانسيه .. حاضره بقوه بألبوماتك .. لماذا ..او لماذا هذا الباب فقط ..؟؟ السر ..؟؟؟_ 

_ما هو اكبر خطأ تقع فيه فتيات جيلك ..؟؟ وما هو اكبر انتقاد توجهيه لهن ..؟؟؟_ 

_تامر حسني و مهند ويحيى وتيم حسن ومش عارف مين ... الحب المجنون او الاعجاب الشديد لهؤلاء .. مثل معظم الصبايا ..؟؟ ما رأيك به ..؟؟؟ صراحه ..؟؟_

_المثل الاعلى .. اين تجديه ..؟؟ ولاي درجه يؤثر رأيه بكِ .؟؟_

_افضل المشرفين:
افضل الاصدقاء:
افضل الاعضاء:
افضل موضوع:
افضل الردود ل:
اجمل الالبومات:
اجمل صوره رمزية:
اجمل توقيع :_


_لاي درجة انتِ متسامحه ..وما هو اكثر ما يزعجك من المجتمع ..؟؟؟

الاحلام .. هل تتحقق ..؟؟ وما هي اهم احلامكِ ..؟؟

شو اكثر اغنيه بتحبيها ..؟؟؟ ولمين بتسمعي ؟؟

__في تشكيلتك الوزاريه من تختارين ؟ موضحه الحقائب واصحابها

_
_الحب والصداقة ..؟؟ ايهما تختارين اذا كان عليك ذلك ..؟؟ولماذا ..؟؟

ايهم اجمل ..البارحة ام اليوم ام غدا ..

هل انتِ راضيه عن نفسك ..؟؟؟

اختاري عشر اعضاء .. واكتبي بجنب كل واحد فيهم كلمة.. لقب..نصيحة.. الي بدك اياه ..
_

----------


## دموع الورد

> _دموع الورد .. مساء الخير .._ 
> _/_
> مسا النور
> _#_
> _/_
> _#_
> 
> _دموع الورد .. من هي دموع الورد ..؟؟_
> ما بقدر احكي عن حالي...بتقدر تقول ما بعرف نفسي
> ...


شكرا لمروركم المميز غسان

----------


## غسان

_ ما شاء الله صرتي مجاوبه انا قلت راحت معك اسبوع  ... اجابات مميزه ..شكرا_

----------


## دموع الورد

> _ ما شاء الله صرتي مجاوبه انا قلت راحت معك اسبوع  ... اجابات مميزه ..شكرا_


لا تؤجل عمل اليوم للغد :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
اهلاً بالأخت دموع :Icon31: 

من هي دموع الورد بكلمات قليله؟؟

هل تشعر دموع بالوحده؟و ما رأيها بالوحده؟

كيف تنظر دموع لمستقبلها؟

سبب تسجيلك للمنتدى باسم دموع الورد؟

كم عمرك؟

شو نوع موبايلك؟

شو نوع خط موبايلك؟

لونكِ المفضل؟

أفضل شاعر تحب دموع قرائة اشعاره؟

أين تضع دموع ساعتها؟في اليد اليمنى ام اليسرى؟

اذا كنتِ من الاردن؟ما رأيك بعمان؟تحديداً عبدون و الصويفيه و دابوق منطقه منطقه اذا حصل و انك زرتي المناطق؟

ما رأيك بالشباب(الذكور) في الوقت الحالي؟

سؤال محرج شوي.............لما بتكوني خارج البيت و تطلعي على السوق او اي مكان كم معاكسه بتتعرضي الها من الشباب؟ :Db465236ff: 

ما رأي دموع بالزواج؟و ما هو السن الناسب للزواج لكل من الجل و المرأه؟

أقوى 5 شخصيات في هذا المنتدى من الذكور؟مين هم؟بالترتيب؟

أقوى 5 شخصيات في هذا المنتدى من الاناث؟مين هم؟بالتريب؟

مغنيكي المفضل؟

افضل 5 اغاني عربيه ؟و كذلك اجنبيه؟

و اسف اذا احرجتك بأي سؤال... :Icon31: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center]
> اهلاً بالأخت دموع
> هلا خالد
> من هي دموع الورد بكلمات قليله؟؟
> ما بقدر احكي عن حالي..بحب الناس تحكي رايها عني
> 
> هل تشعر دموع بالوحده؟و ما رأيها بالوحده؟
> بعض الاحيان..شعور مرعب جدا قد يؤدي الى الجنون اذا لم يجد حضن دافء
>  
> ...


شكرا لمرورك خالد...

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا لمرورك خالد...


 
[align=center] 
ما شاء الله عليكي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

فيلسوفه خاصه بجواب على سؤال كم عمرك؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

> [align=center] 
> ما شاء الله عليكي
> 
> فيلسوفه خاصه بجواب على سؤال كم عمرك؟
> [/align]



لكن شو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

مسا الخير دموع الورد 
والله لازم انا اسئلك من زمان 
بس الظروف ما خلتني افوت المنتدى كثير
وما افضى
بس بتمنى تكوني مرتاحه
واكيد الشباب والصبايا ما قصرو 



راح اسئلك كم سؤال 

صفات تكرهيها في نفسك؟ وما هو أكثر ما تكرهيه في الحياة ؟؟؟

ما هو الشيء الذي تخافين منه؟

متى يعاندك النسيان ؟

حمامة زاجل إستـــقرت على نافــذتـــكـ تـــحمل رسالـــة من مجهــــــــــــــول فممن تتمنـــــــــــــي أن تكــــــــون...؟؟ 

بـــــــاقـــــــــة ورد لمن تهديــــــــها ...؟؟ 

أسوأ خبـــر سمعـــتـــــــــــــيــــــــه...؟؟ 

ما هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟

من هو مثلك الاعلى في الحياة ؟ (( بختلف عن السؤال الي قبله دقيقي منيح ))

لو اردت في يوم من الايام كتابة خاطرة لمن تفضلين ان تكتبيها ؟؟

هل تجدين نفسك الفتاة المثالية  بجميع المقاييس ؟؟

ماكان حلم طفولتك .؟اتحققت .؟

ماهي اجبياتك وماهي سلبياتك بوجهة نظرك؟

هل عشتي قصة حب بحياتك لحد الان؟

متى تخجلين من نفسك ؟



اكملي الفراغ بصراحة وباجابة واضحة وفيش داعي للمجاملات 


عضو محبوب.....

عضو عصبي.....

عضو ما حبيته........

عضو واثق من نفسه........

عضو داخل مزاجك.......

عضو يناسبه لقب الطموح........ 

عضو زنخ بعيد عنك .............

عضو رياضي ...................



شو اكتر سؤال احرجك .


وبتمنى ما تكون اسئلتي محرجه 

واعذريني انه ما سالت من زمان

----------


## دموع الورد

> مسا الخير دموع الورد 
> والله لازم انا اسئلك من زمان 
> بس الظروف ما خلتني افوت المنتدى كثير
> وما افضى
> بس بتمنى تكوني مرتاحه
> واكيد الشباب والصبايا ما قصرو 
> 
> اهلا جنتل..مش مشكله 
> 
> ...


عادي..شكرا على مرورك المتميز

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرررررحبا دموع كيفك ؟
اسفه على التاخير بس انا بالشوب ببطل اركز  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
من خلال مشاركاتك في المنتدى نجد ان لديك ميول ادبية فهل انت شاعرة وماذا يعني الشعر لدموع الورد ؟
ما هو اكثر كتاب لفت نظرك بقراتك له ؟
ما هو اكثر موضوع ادبي او روائي _ان وجد_ تعتبرينة مثيرا للجدل ؟
ما هو اكثر موقف حصل لك في المنتدى تضايقتي منه خلال مسيرتك الطويلة معنا ؟
اكثر عضو لفت نظرك عند دخولك للمنتدى؟
مشكورة ولي عودة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

_يوم الاحد اخر ايام المميزه دموع الورد على كرسي الاعتراف وسيتم  الاعلان عن ضيفنا الجديد .._

----------


## دموع الورد

> مرررررحبا دموع كيفك ؟
> الحمد لله تمام التمام
> اسفه على التاخير بس انا بالشوب ببطل اركز 
> مش مشكله
> من خلال مشاركاتك في المنتدى نجد ان لديك ميول ادبية فهل انت شاعرة وماذا يعني الشعر لدموع الورد ؟
> انا ما بعرف اكتب شعر ابدا...بس الشعر قطعه من روحي...كتير بحب اقراء شعر او خواطر
> 
> ما هو اكثر كتاب لفت نظرك بقراتك له ؟
>  ما بقرا كتب كتير بس اجمل كتاب او مجموعه شعريه ورده اقل للشاعرمحمود درويش
> ...


شكرا لمرورك مها...

----------

